# Probleme mit Steelseries Rival



## Sirthegoat (13. Mai 2014)

Abend zusammen,

vor mittlerweile 1 1/2 Wochen habe ich mich nach viel Handfühlen und anfassen für die oben schon genannte Rival entschieden. Diese kam auch sehr zeitnah und ließ sich ohne Probleme in Betrieb nehmen. Allerdings hatte die Maus gelegentliche Abtastungsprobleme von manchmal 10 bis hin zu 30 Sekunden (geschätzt) manchmal tastete der Sensor auch überhaupt nicht mehr ab. Kein Problem dachte ich mir, über Amazon ne neue geschickt bekommen, diese wies allerdings direkt am Anfang einen Defekt an der linken Maustaste welche nur gelegentlich mal einen Druck korrekt annahm bzw klapperte die Taste auch, also direkt wieder zu Amazon, neue bekommen welche in nun seit gestern in Betrieb habe. Bis heute dachte ich auch endlich mal kein "Sonntagsprodukt" bekommen zu haben, allerdings tastete der Sensor heute auch knappe 10 - 15 Sekunden den Untergrund nicht mehr ab. Nun bin ich langsam am verzweifeln und habe eigentlich auch fast keine Lust mehr großartig nach Problemen zu suchen, allerdings hat vielleicht noch jemand ähnliche Probleme mit der Rival gehabt.

Ich benutzte Windows 7 64 Bit, den Treiber meiner Fireglider habe ich restlos entfernt, als Tastatur verwende ich eine Sidewinder X4 und die Sensorprobleme hatte ich wohl meistens bei Battlefield 4 bzw auch einmal bei Guild Wars 2. Das Biosupdate, welches mir die Steelseries Software empfohlen hab habe ich ohne Probleme auf die Maus aufgespielt, glaube auch kaum das es daran liegen kann. Die Maus wird auf einem relativ sauberem Razor Exectmat X Speed Mauspad betrieben.

Hat Steelseries mit dem Sensor einfach mist gebaut, hab ich bisher bei 3 Mäuse immer nur Pech gehabt und ein defektes Produkt erwischt oder gibts irgendwo Treiberprobleme die einem auf die schnelle einfallen würden?


----------



## JoM79 (13. Mai 2014)

Hast du die Maus mal auf nem anderen Untergrund probiert?
Eventuell auch mehrere USB Anschlüsse ausprobieren.
Habe die ein paar Stunden getestet und hatte keine Probleme auf nem Sharkoon Rush Pad.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Mai 2014)

Hab die immer mal wenn grad der "Fehler" auftrat aufm Tisch gestellt und da versucht, mir scheints so als wär das ein Bug bei der Lift off Distance, hast du damals auch dieses Update auf die Maus aufgespielt?


----------



## JoM79 (13. Mai 2014)

Nein, nur Treiber drauf und Stecker rein.
Lief so einwandfrei.
Hat die denn auf dem Tisch sofort funktioniert?


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Mai 2014)

Ja lief schon nur wurde es eben im Treiber empfohlen, dacht mir gut Maus ist jetzt kein Board, aber hinterher hätte ichs eventuell erstmal ohne das Update testen sollen, wie heißt es so schön: never change a running system..
Gibts ne möglichkeit die Maus auf Lieferungsstatus zurück zu setzen, bisher bei Google nix gefunden.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2014)

Nur wenn du noch die vorherige Firmware zu aufspielen irgendwo her bekommst.
Ich würde einfach mal nen anders Mauspad testen.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. Mai 2014)

Ist das Mauspad schon stärker abgenutzt? Also blanke Stellen in der Struktur? Da könnte es sein das der Sensor dann Probleme bekommt. 
Übrigens kann SteelSeries keinen Mist beim Sensor gebaut haben. Jeder Hersteller kauft die einfach dazu. Auch Logitech oder Razer stellen die nicht selber her.


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Mai 2014)

Mir schon bewusst das die alle von Avago eingekauft werden nur steckt in der Rival ja sone "verbesserte Variante" vom 3090 (oder so ähnlich) der glaub ich in fast keiner anderen Maus bisher genutzt wurde.
Naja das Mauspad hat schon gewisse Abnutzungen, ist schließlich schon seit guten 6 Jahren in Benutzung aber das davon der Sensor für fast 30 Sekunden komplett ausfällt und danach für mehrere Stunden wieder läuft(?).


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Mir schon bewusst das die alle von Avago eingekauft werden nur steckt in der Rival ja sone "verbesserte Variante" vom 3090 (oder so ähnlich) der glaub ich in fast keiner anderen Maus bisher genutzt wurde.
> Naja das Mauspad hat schon gewisse Abnutzungen, ist schließlich schon seit guten 6 Jahren in Benutzung aber das davon der Sensor für fast 30 Sekunden komplett ausfällt und danach für mehrere Stunden wieder läuft(?).



Naja wenn das Problem bereits bei der dritten Maus auftritt, dann liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht an der Maus.
Deswegen einfach mal ohne oder mit nem anderen Pad zocken und gucken ob es weiterhin passiert.


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Mai 2014)

Werds wohl mal versuchen und mich wieder hier melden, wenn es am Mauspad liegt kann ich mich ja direkt schon mal nach nem neuen Umschauen, ist das Roccat Mauspad in Verbindung mit der Rival ok?


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Juni 2014)

So ganz vergessen nochmal Rückzumelden, es lag wirklich am Mauspad, wäre ich selber nie drauf gekomen weil das Alte augenscheinlich noch ok war. Hab mir jetzt die Mid Size Roccat Taito Matte gehollt gab es sogar sehr günstig im Vergleich zu Amazon bei Media Markt, sehr angenehm mal die ganze Hand auf dem Mauspad zu haben und nicht mehr aufm Tisch, die Probleme sind danach nicht mehr aufgetreten und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rival, ist empfehlenswert .
Im Nachhinein hätte ich auch keine 3 Mäuse gebraucht, die Erste habe ich ja nur aufgrund des gleichen Fehler eingeschickt, sie lief also einwandfrei, nur die 2te hatte einen defekten Taster an der linken Maustaste. Allerdings war der Umtausch immer Amazon absolut kein Problem.


----------



## h9lz4 (2. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juli 2014)

Warum willst du den mit dem Finger über den Sensor fahren?
Bei mir war mit dem alten Mauspad das Problem, dass die Oberfläche zu abgetragen war und die Maus zeitweiße den Untergrund wohl nicht mehr abtasten konnte und dann wohl immer zwischen "lift off" hin und her geswitcht hat. Hab mir jetzt die Roccat Matte geholt seit dem geht es wunderbar.


----------



## h9lz4 (3. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Juli 2014)

Was für ein Mauspad hattest du ich habe auch eine G400 und eine Sharkoon Fireglider auf dem alten Mauspad betrieben ohne Probleme, für den Sensor der Rival macht ein altes Pad wohl Probleme.


----------



## h9lz4 (3. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Juli 2014)

Daran wirds wohl liegen, der Sensor reagiert sehr empfindlich auf die Unterlage.


----------



## h9lz4 (9. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Juli 2014)

Hab ichs mir doch gedacht , warum der Sensor so massiv auf die Unterlage reagiert kann ich zwar nicht sagen  aber auf jeden Fall viel Spaß nun mit der Rival.


----------

